# Carb cycling



## 4acesbro21 (Aug 12, 2015)

When it comes fat reduction i usually just change macros and basically reduce my carb and go on a cutting diet for around 10 weeks ,,, ive heard recently that carb cycling can also give u great result of pre contest diet or even to get shredded for holiday etc . What do you guys know on carb cycling and what does it really do to your body inregards to fat lost , muscle loss and spike in insulin ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 12, 2015)

It's no better or no worse than any other calorie reduction type diet in terms of fat loss


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 12, 2015)

I have found that it works better for me than any other diet. But, I believe that is largely because it's the easiest diet for me to stick to.


----------



## snake (Aug 12, 2015)

When it comes to dropping a few pounds, it's more of what the individual can handle that ultimately determines their success. I cut fats and that works for me. Cutting carbs will just end badly; I can't do it. Protein is the third rail, don't mess with it if you intend on keeping your hard earned muscle.

Just out of curiosity; cut during the Holidays?


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 12, 2015)

Maybe he's on the other side of the pond. Don't they call summer break holiday? Something like that...


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 12, 2015)

I did a total body recomp on a carb cycling program


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 13, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Maybe he's on the other side of the pond. Don't they call summer break holiday? Something like that...



He's talking about a vacation when he says holiday. In Europe they call vacation holiday


----------

